# Less than thirsty.



## GerharddP (24/4/16)

So I received a Billow V2 nano as a trade.

Love it, easy to build and wick. One problem is obviously its dual coil and thus inherently thirsty...

My question is have any of the billow owners made a less thirsty setup and if so what did you do?


----------



## BumbleBee (24/4/16)

I have three of them with a few more on the way, they are so far my favourite RTAs. My default build is a lightly compressed 2.5mm 7 wrap, usually with 26g Kanthal but SS316L also in 26g works great too. I wick with either Cotton Bacon v2 or Fibre Freaks No.2 depending on my mood.


----------



## GerharddP (24/4/16)

BumbleBee said:


> I have three of them with a few more on the way, they are so far my favourite RTAs. My default build is a lightly compressed 2.5mm 7 wrap, usually with 26g Kanthal but SS316L also in 26g works great too. I wick with either Cotton Bacon v2 or Fibre Freaks No.2 depending on my mood.



That's almost what I'm running. Just 6 wraps per coil. I'm using on a subzero shorty so ohms matter

Reactions: Like 1


----------

